# Vispas Limburg



## bruderkneipp (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute habe meinen Vispas bekommen,nur werde ich nicht schlau draus.
Alles ist in Holländisch und ich Verstehe kein Wort davon 

Also ich habe folgende Zettel u.s.w.

Federatie Limburg 
Dann habe ich noch ein Heft LISTE von MAAS SEEN LIMBURG 2009
Dann einen Zettel SKSR VERGUNNING 2008
Dann noch MAAS SEE ERLAUBNIS 2008 SENIOREN
Ach ja und zwei kleine Bücher mit jede Menge Kanäle und Zeichnungen von Flüssen|kopfkrat

Und ich weiss wirklich nicht was das alles sein soll   Verstehe kein Wort Holländisch.

Aber vieleicht kann mir einer von euch kurz und knapp sagen wo ich nun damit Angeln kann.#

Mfg Oliver


----------



## bertman (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas Limburg*

Hi Oliver,

ne P/N haste ja schon!
Aber schau dochmal hier nach
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

gruss robert :vik:


----------



## Jogibär (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas Limburg*

Hallo Bruderkneipp,

Ich hab irgendwann mal ne Übersetzung von der Limburger Lijst van Viswateren (Limburg)hier rein gestellt,  guck mal hier :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110116&highlight=Lijst+viswateren+deutsch
Die SKSR Vergunning ist für ein Gewässer in Kerkrade und zwar das Stuwmeer (Stausee) Craneweiher. Du bist also Mitglied in der Stichtig Kerkradse Sport- en Recreatiehengelaars (Stiftung der Kerkrader Sport- und Freizeitangler). Bin ich übrigens auch. Aber Verrat mir doch mal, wie man von Deinem Wohnort an die Papiere kommt? Die Deutsche Übersetzung der Liste der Maasplassen hab ich auch. Die stelle ich am Wocheende auch mal hier rein (vorher komme ich leider nicht dazu)
Wenn Du weitere Info brauchst einfach melden

Gruß Rolf


----------



## bruderkneipp (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas Limburg*

@Jogibär vielen dank für deinen link! War echt mal Hilfreich 

Habe meinen Vispas direkt beim Verein bestellt,bezahlt und dann kam der Antrag nach Hause.
Danach habe ich ihn Ausgefüllt,mit meinem Ausweis zur Post gegangen zur Identi.....so und so  und die haben den Antrag weggeschickt.

Und dann kam mein  Vispas.


Aber wie soll ich jemals nach Holland kommen |kopfkrat
Eigentlich umsonst geholt


----------



## David31882 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas Limburg*

Wie meinste das??haste kein Auto??Dann frag doch hier am Board mal rum ob einer aus deiner ecke kommt.(wenn du das meintest)Nimmt dich bestimmt einer mit.


----------



## Jogibär (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas Limburg*

So für die die's interessiert: Hier ist auch die Gewässerliste für die Maasseen auf deutsch. Der Rest kommt im nächsten Post


----------



## Jogibär (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas Limburg*

Hier ist der Rest


----------



## theundertaker (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas Limburg*

Bekommt man das dünne Heftchen nicht immer auf deutsch mit dem Angelschein beigefügt...also ich habs jedenfalls bekommen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Jogibär (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vispas Limburg*

Auf deutsch gibts die aber nur solange der Vorrat reicht, jedenfalls bei meinem Händler. Ich hatte auch schonmal eins auf nederlands.


----------

